# pouch sizes



## kevmar

Whilst not shooting right now :iono: ouch!

I'm still reading all I can and learning (hopefully).

Regarding the pouch sizes,I have some of the smaller (chinese ? ) ones.

I think that's what they are,anyway is it safe to shoot with 10mm steels or even marbles with these?

I feel far more comfortable with 6mm steels,but if I were to achieve good enough accuracy

I realise 6mm would not be the correct calibre to hunt with.

What are your thoughts please?.All info very much welcomed.


----------



## mattwalt

The little red ones? I use those a lot - great for up to 6mm. Very light and work well. Fantastic with 1632 tubes ;-)


----------



## kevmar

Hi Matt,these are the small black ones mate.


----------



## mattwalt

Can you send link or photos?


----------



## kevmar

Like these Matt.


----------



## mattwalt

Those should easily handle 8-10mm (I prefer narrower pouches for 6mm).


----------



## kevmar

Thanks pal.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I have read some make the statement that the smallest pouch possible to hold the size ammo you are shooting is the best. I have trouble getting a grip on those tiny little Chinese pouches. I can't help but wonder if that information is reliable. The Pocket Predator slingshots I have bought have a fairly good sized pouch. Big enough to shoot 3/8 and 1/2 ammo from. And would probably hold 3/4 ammo as well. If the master slingshooter can cut cards and light matches with them I would suspect he might know what he is doing by using a larger pouch. Assuming that he uses the same pouches that he sells. And I'd wager he does.


----------



## Cjw

I like a bigger thicker pouch. Works better for me. And I've tried them all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan

I'm with Matt.

A 60mm pouch should handle 10mm ammo with no problem.

I'm begin to lean toward a personal guideline on pouch size: Pouches should be at least 5 times the diameter of the ammo. That seems to be the smallest pouch to fully enclose the ammo. So - for me - the 50mm Chinese pouches for up to 9.5mm ammo (I haven't tried 10mm).

I would let experience and judgement rule on the maximum size for a pouch.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I recently ordered a set of slingshot TBG bands off eBay. The pouch is huge made of chap leather. Bigger or longer than anything I've seen. Wow is it nice even for shooting 3/8 and handles 1/2 really nice. Easy to get hold of and my release is much improved. I'm beginning to really think this is my favorite pouch and will either order more bands with that pouch or just use this one as a template to make my own. Or order a pouch cutting die using it as a pattern.


----------



## NaturalFork

I like a smaller pouch. But those chinese ones are just a tad too small for me.


----------



## Sachem

small and thin pouch creates less wind resistence and invalid load, it can help u to get more speed.
In my experience, the width of pouch should be at least 2 mm bigger than the diameter of your ammo. 
And the length should be big enough to prevent your finger touch the band when you hold the pouch. Otherwise it will cause irregular trajectory, sometimes.


----------



## romanljc

Cjw said:


> I like a bigger thicker pouch. Works better for me. And I've tried them all.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep same experience I have had, better results with bigger thicker pouch and I shoot both 3/8 and up to 1/2 steel and lead out of them . All better then those little ones .


----------



## VAshooter

I always use a pouch when shooting a slingshot. If I find one too small I plant it in the ground and water it so it will grow. If it's too big I cut it down to fit.


----------

